# Logiciel de gestion de planning de type Microsoft Project



## Shain (22 Novembre 2005)

Travaillant sous PC depuis des années, je viens de passer sous Mac. Très content jusque là, j'ai juste un problème : je ne trouve pas d'équivalent à Microsoft Project pour la gestion des tâches / planning. Est-ce que vous en avez à me proposer ? Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Novembre 2005)

Je pense que xTime Project correspondra à tes attentes


----------



## geoffrey (22 Novembre 2005)

il y a iCal, mais c'est moins puissant que MS Project.

Sinon sur Sourceforge j'ai trouvé :
- ca : un logiciel de management de projet web-based
- ci : idem

Ils m'avaient l'air pas mal.


----------



## Shain (22 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que xTime Project correspondra à tes attentes



Super, c'est ce que je recherchais 
Merci.


----------



## Shain (2 Décembre 2005)

Finalement, si vous avez d'autres logiciels  de ce type à me proposer, je suis prenneur. Par contre les webbased ne correspondent pas vraiment à mes besoins.


----------



## Snap (18 Décembre 2005)

Si tu dispose de la licence MS-Project. Tu peux la faire tourner sur Mac avec Virtual PC 7 xp professional.
Je le fait et sa marche. La vitesse d'exécution est proportionnel à ta machine.

A+


----------



## cretinoïde (18 Décembre 2005)

Shain a dit:
			
		

> Super, c'est ce que je recherchais
> Merci.



Je ne te conseille pas Xtime Project. Chacun ses gouts.

Pour ma part, ergonomiquement et fonctionnellement Merlin me semble bien meilleur.

http://www.projectwizards.net/

Bon test !


----------



## olibox (3 Janvier 2006)

bonjour,

J'utilise xTime Project depuis hier et franchement je le trouve approprié pour notre gestion de planning.  
Mais voilà j'ai un ptit pb : je ne trouve pas le moyen de lier les taches entre elles comme on peut le voir sur les exemples fournis.
Quelqu'un peut il me donner la solution ? le_mag61 si tu me lis...  

Merci


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour, 

Désolé, mais je n'utilise pas ce genre de logiciel
Tu pourras peutr etre trouver ta solution dans la notice : 
http://www.app4mac.com/french/support/index.php?pid=knowledgebase&cmd=viewent&id=3

Bon courage


----------



## wadouk (16 Janvier 2006)

j'avais essayé ça il fut un temps mais pas en contexte pro, juste pour la curiosité

http://ganttproject.sourceforge.net/


----------



## geoffrey (16 Janvier 2006)

On l'a regardé en cours celui la (gantproject) et il est un peu buggé (mais fonctionnel). C'est toutefois peut etre un peu risqué de l'utiliser en production.


----------



## ChaosBob (9 Février 2006)

Salutation à tous!

Heureux de voir un forum tel que celui-ci sur le net (en français!)
--

Je suis étudiant en Multimédia (au Québec, mais pas au Canada! ) et nous étudions en quelques sortes la gestion de projet

Évidemment le cours se déroule sous MS Project (pas question que je touche à un de ces PC alors je fait tout mes cours avec mon Powerbook).

Après avoir esseyé plusieurs des softs existants, Merlin me semblais être celui se rapprochant le plus à MS Project, et semble être l'un des plus compatibles.

Une chose me tracasse un peu par contre; Quelqu'un à trouvé le moyen de faire calculer automatiquement les "fin-tôt" et "fin-tard" (PERT) des activités? Tout porte à croire qu'il est possible de le faire, mais je trouve rien!

Merci de votre aide,

ChaosBob


----------



## Idefix123 (13 Janvier 2011)

Je déterre  un peu tard ce post...
Pour la gestion de planning de ressources humaines et matérielles, tu as Netside Planning qui est très bien : http://www.netside-planning.com
Tu gère directement le planning de tes ressources depuis Internet.

Tu as aussi d'autres softs comme Octime ou Paralax qui sont pas mals (mais pas en ligne).

Au pire, tu as Excel


----------



## Lio70 (13 Janvier 2011)

Il y a aussi OpenProj : http://sourceforge.net/projects/openproj/


----------



## millinet (3 Février 2011)

Et express Planner qui est gratuit 
http://www.planningforce-express.com/fr/logiciel-planning-gratuit.php


----------

